# Columbia Sc. Repticon show Nov. 6th and 7th



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

Heading down for a couple of days.. Just curious as to who is going?

Gonna have a couple of different animals other than frogs. 
For more info on the show and location please visit South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show in Columbia

Tree frogs:

red eyes
albino redeyes
yellow eyes-adult trios
black eyes-adult trios
amazon milk frogs juvies and froglets
south american bird crap frogs
clown treefrogs
hour glass frogs
vietnamese mossy frogs

Monkey frogs:

tiger legs
super tiger legs
sharp backs
waxy monkeys

Geckos:

patternless whiteout fat tails
whiteout het patternless fat tails
normal het patternless fat tails

Snakes:

purple blotched gophers
het purple blotched gophers
EBV brazilian rainbow boas

Will also have shirts and cricket gut load for sale.

I will be located next to Jane and Tom Brown from " Under The Canopy" which will have a great selection of dart frogs and supplies..

Hopefully you'll be there too..


----------

